# 3c59x.ko Invalid module format

## proskater

Hi

I´m from German so excuse my English.

I want to  make an little server.

So i made a gentoo minimal cd.

I booted from it and everything worked, i must only load the driver of my network card: 3c59x

and then run net-setup (i have dhcp) and the internet worked.

So i installed the system after the 2007.0 guide, whit the only difference that i used the hardened-sources.

My kernel is 2.6.23-hardened-r9.

Then i rebooted and everything work without the network.

ifconfig couldn´t find my card.

So i looked in /lib/modules/2*/kernel/drivers/net but there isn´t anything only iface.

When i type lsmod then no module is listed.

Then i booted from the cd and copyed the 3c59x.ko to /lib/modules/2*/kernel/drivers/net.

Then i booted again from the harddrive and made 

```

modprobe 3c59x

FATAL: Error inserting 3c59x (/lib/modules/2*/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.ko): Invalid module format

```

Use the hardened-kernel another module format?

Or what else could be the problem?

Thanks

Martin

----------

## bunder

did you forget to turn on the module when you compiled the kernel?

cheers

edit: copying the module from the livecd to the hard drive probably won't work, as the module on the livecd is a different version than the kernel installed on the hard drive.   :Wink: 

----------

## proskater

How could i turn on a module when i compile the kernel?

Mean you make menuconfig?

I found there nothing about the card or 3c59x.

But i marked Network Device Support.

Yeah you´re right the live cd is another version.

Could it be that there is nothing about the card because i used the hardened sources?

----------

## bunder

 *proskater wrote:*   

> Could it be that there is nothing about the card because i used the hardened sources?

 

don't believe so...

the drivers you want are under: device drivers, network device support, 10/100...  turn on "3com cards", and then under that turn on "3c590 / vortex".

cheers

----------

## krinn

Device drivers-> Networking device support -> Ethernet (10 or 100MBit) -> 3COM cards -> 3c59x cards are there

edit: bunder got it

----------

## proskater

in Ethernet(10 100) are only

  generic media independent interface device support

----------

## krinn

i'm a bit surprise hardened kernel change options like that...

Trying to use an hardened kernel and seeing you copying a kernel module from livecd to your gentoo is funny imo, not the way i should consider starting to "hardening" a linux.

To get clear, and it might really be a stupid suggestion, try using well a "classic" gentoo & kernel, then switch to an hardened one, you will be more protect like that imo, because using hardened version won't protect you if you don't know what is going on (as i say just my point of view).

----------

## proskater

ok, i'll try 

i used the hardened kernel only because in the install howto they said the hardened is for server.

----------

## krinn

hardened is for security so it's logic that it better suit server, but unless you work for nsa, a classic gentoo should be enought.

It's just a relationship of what security level you wish and what datas you are trying to protect...

but in all cases, the server admin is always the first wall of a server

saddly, the server admin is always the fisrt hole of a server too  :Smile: 

----------

